# 99TJ --- 7.4 Suburbanite



## Clint (Jul 21, 2007)

This setup has certainly been getting a workout here in New England. I only got stuck 
twice today, got too much snow/sleet between the blade and jeep.

I've never used a plow before, and I'm definitly learning quick so far this season..

Here's a picture, try to get some action shots soon

Clint
New Hampshire --- USA:waving:
99 Wrangler, Western Suburbanite 7.4


----------



## DuttonLandscape (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't understand how did you get stuck


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

He put the plow on the OTHER side of a pile of snow.


----------



## Clint (Jul 21, 2007)

I slide into a culvert that I knew was there...and wedge the jeep accross the ditch...
Plow frame got hung up on one side. I winched out easily without any damage, but I
learned to give myself a little more room between the driveway edge and the culvert drop
off!!! Another learning expierience


----------



## Clint (Jul 21, 2007)

Heavy snow wedged between the plow and front of jeep....will get you stuck

Another learning expierence


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

that is a beautiful set up. i sure miss mine on some of the drives i have that are tight. I managed to get my new trucks plow hung up on the snowpile as well. as i pushed into it the plow rode up and put me on top of the pile instead of pushing into it. it happens.


----------



## CJPlow (Sep 6, 2007)

Off subject question..... Does any of your scrape lock feature work on your plows? I seem to be having problem with mine as well as a few other prople in here.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

I could tell a difference when I had it on or off but it wans't great, but did help....I never did adjust it from factory though. I know the guy that now owns my jeep was holding the down button to long and it would always go into float on him. I explained to let go of the button as soon as it hits the ground and it would lock....he is much happier now.


----------



## g-landscaping (Dec 26, 2007)

*Suburbanite*

so overall you would say that the surburbanite is good plow and your happy with its performance


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

g-landscaping;468280 said:


> so overall you would say that the surburbanite is good plow and your happy with its performance


yes I would say that was an accurate statement. one other thing i notice along with others commented about was how fast it was going left to right...way faster than any other plow I have ever seen. literaly it would go from full left to full right in under 2 seconds. It was hard to get it to center when it was unloaded.....it was very fast. then once it got cold and you had a load of snow in front of it it slowed down and was perfect. I guess it was part of it's design to make it lighter.....like a high speed pump instead of high power maybe. which worked though cus loaded up it still had plenty of power to angle. I have no other 'lightweight small SUV' plows to compare it to, but yes overall I was very satisfied with it and it did everything i asked of it.

little story. a friend of mine was out of town once when it snowed and I called to see if he needed me to plow anything so he didn't have to come back early. he had a church he was worried about and i said I would do it for him. he said you think your plow and jeep will handle it....I said of course it will. so i went and plowed for him. he checked it out the next day when he got back and was amazed. said he didn't expect my lightweight plow to scrape or stack that as well as it did, and it did as good a job as his 7.5' western unimount would.


----------



## g-landscaping (Dec 26, 2007)

so is a 21'' blade height pretty descent for a lightweight plow....and is suburanite good at stacking snow ?


----------



## CJPlow (Sep 6, 2007)

I am impressed with how well it stacks the snow, better than i thought atleast.I was told by a tech guy over at western that if you are having problems with the scrape lock feature and do a lot of back dragging to flip the blade around.


----------



## g-landscaping (Dec 26, 2007)

what do you mean flip the blade around......cant you just ge a back bladding blade


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

g-landscaping;468775 said:


> so is a 21'' blade height pretty descent for a lightweight plow....and is suburanite good at stacking snow ?


well the blade is curved so it rolled the snow pretty well, but there were times I hit piles that were taller than the blade and just knocked out the bottom and the top came over the blade. it was never really a problem unless you were jsut trying to move big piles all day and slammed into them...LOL. having said that I can also say the plow held more snow in front of it than I expected so it works very well. also it stacked very well.


----------



## g-landscaping (Dec 26, 2007)

do you think a 2003 ford explorer sport trac would be a good plow truck if i put i western suburbanite on it


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

g-landscaping;469392 said:


> do you think a 2003 ford explorer sport trac would be a good plow truck if i put i western suburbanite on it


For what type of plowing?


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

I want to put a plow on my '99 Jeep Cherokee and I would want to plow my church's lot. How big was the lot you plowed? How much did you guys pay for your Suburbanites?


----------



## g-landscaping (Dec 26, 2007)

like 10 houses.. maybe a couple parking lots


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

Lawn Enforcer;469495 said:


> I want to put a plow on my '99 Jeep Cherokee and I would want to plow my church's lot. How big was the lot you plowed? How much did you guys pay for your Suburbanites?


the church lot I did is kind of odd. it is more of a U driveway with a square lot on the side and a road that goes behind the church. here I found a satelite image of it. see the upside down U in the middle...thats it.
http://terraserver-usa.com/image.aspx?T=1&S=10&X=1675&Y=23720&Z=16&W=1

I also do the lot at our salon which there is parking room for about a dozen cars in front and that many in back as well with an alley on the side that I use to push all the snow from the front to the back.....no place to put it in front.

I actually did the streets in my subdivision with my suburbanite as well. just once cuz the guy that does them came and went down each street once jsut to open them then he left and was going to come back later to clean up.....I was having fun so I did cleanup on a few streets pushing the sides back. @20MPH a suburbanite(or any plow) will throw a good size wall of snow!!

I paid $3381 installed in 05.



g-landscaping;469517 said:


> like 10 houses.. maybe a couple parking lots


I think it would be just fine for that. <~~~quite possibly the shortest answer I have given this entire thread!!


----------



## Clint (Jul 21, 2007)

Anyone here run a Suburbanite for a few years of heavy use? How well does the blade edge hold up? I notice wear toward the center of the blade on mine already (3 months old), and was wondering if this in normal wear & tear? I plow only my 600 foot hardpack drive way.

Clint


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Clint;458096 said:


> This setup has certainly been getting a workout here in New England. I only got stuck
> twice today, got too much snow/sleet between the blade and jeep.


Nice looking setup!

I found a real good investment for getting un-stuck is one of those nice heavy duty yellow tow straps from WalMart, Lowes, Home Depot or about anywhere else. I enhanced mine with two nice big tow chain style hooks hooks on the ends. (There's always a nice 4X4 nearby or passing by that will pull ya out!)

As the man said 'never leave home without it'.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Clint;458096 said:


> This setup has certainly been getting a workout here in New England. I only got stuck
> twice today, got too much snow/sleet between the blade and jeep.


Nice looking setup!!!

I found a worthy investment is one of those nice big yellow tow straps from WalMart, Lowes, Home Depot ar anywhere else. I enhanced mine with big heavy duty tow-chain style hooks at the ends. (There's always a nice 4X4 nearby or passing by that will give you a hand yanking you out of it.)

As the man said 'never leave home without it'!.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

bdhunter;494882 said:


> Nice looking setup!!!
> 
> I found a worthy investment is one of those nice big yellow tow straps from WalMart, Lowes, Home Depot ar anywhere else. I enhanced mine with big heavy duty tow-chain style hooks at the ends. (There's always a nice 4X4 nearby or passing by that will give you a hand yanking you out of it.)
> 
> As the man said 'never leave home without it'!.


I have a tow rope with me at all times for getting pulled out or pulling others out which happens quite often. another good idea is a come-a-long or even a heavy duty ratchet strap as long as you have enough cable/rope/chain/etc to reach a tree or soemthing sturdy you can winch yourself out.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Clint;458096 said:


> This setup has certainly been getting a workout here in New England. I only got stuck
> twice today, got too much snow/sleet between the blade and jeep.


Might I recommend you stop in WalMart, Lowes, Home Depot or various other places and pickup one of those yellow, heavy duty tow straps. I enhanced mine with two large tow-chain style hooks on the looped ends. Now, whenever I get stuck there's always a nice, friendly 4X4 nearby or passing by that will pull me back out. Conversly whenever I see anyone else stuck (like the 4X4 that did a 180 and slid backwards over an embankment into the woods) the strap comes to their rescue. They work so well that there's one in each of my vehicles.

Like that man once said... "never leave home without it!"


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

*Whoa there!!!*

Sorry y'all - didn't realize that reply was getting out there over and over...

I beg yer puddin... I musta been havin one of them 'senior moments'


----------

